# Mediciones de un procesador digital de altavoces



## hiendaudio (Sep 6, 2015)

Evidentemente la tecnología de audio digital ha ido avanzando mucho y los precios han caído en picada. Antes del Ultradrive de Behringer los procesadores digitales de altavoces eran extremadamente caros. Hoy día, habiendo pasado algo más de una década, existen decenas de marcas compitiendo en el mercado a excelentes precios.

Estuve haciendo unas mediciones sobre un tal "dB mark" DP26 mark IV. Procesador chino de bajo coste. Salvo por algún vicio y algunas specs algo distintas a las que da el fabricante; la verdad muy buen aparato por el costo. Además esta bien construido. El equipo en cuestión es del forero Juan Filas, que me lo dejo para que le hiciese un control del calidad  (lo usará en su sistema de 3 vías) 

Les comparto las gráficas....y hago una reflexión en voz alta: Es increíble que disponiendo de esta capacidad de control fino sigan existiendo sistemas de parlantes pasivos de miles y miles de dolares....


Respuesta al impulso





Respuesta en frecuencia




Fase





Group delay





Rango dinámico




Relación señal ruido sin ponderación





THD vs frecuencia





THD vs nivel






FFT 1KHz -60dBFS





FFT 1KHZ +4dBu





FFT intermodulación CCIR





Linealidad de la conversión 





Ejemplo de paramétrico (2KHz, 1octava, +/-6dB)




Ejemplo de cruce LR24 a 2KHz





Setup de mediciones


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 6, 2015)

Muy muy bueno hiendaudio! ahora falta construir el subwoofer, comprar la potencia y calibrar todo... osea... 4 meses 
Volviendo al equipo en cuestión, la verdad es muy similar al ultradrive de Behringer (habría que pasar este por el Audio Precision), pero mejor construido a mi gusto y con un soft para configurar todo desde la Pc por USB en tiempo real muy interesante, Asimismo, al ser un equipo nuevo tenia ganas de probarlo, por suerte, parece que no defrauda.

Saludos!

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2015)

Que buen bicho!!!!
Cuantas.salidas independientes tiene???
Estoy pensando seriamente en pasar los filtros de mi sistema a digital... pero estaba analizando el freedsp que es 2x4, vale 50 euros y se programa con un soft muy violento de Analog Devices


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 7, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que buen bicho!!!!
> Cuantas.salidas independientes tiene???
> Estoy pensando seriamente en pasar los filtros de mi sistema a digital... pero estaba analizando el freedsp que es 2x4, vale 50 euros y se programa con un soft muy violento de Analog Devices



Este es matriz 2x6, viene también por unos pesos mas 4x8.


----------



## hiendaudio (Sep 7, 2015)

> Que buen bicho!!!!
> Cuantas.salidas independientes tiene???
> Estoy pensando seriamente en pasar los filtros de mi sistema a digital... pero estaba analizando el freedsp que es 2x4, vale 50 euros y se programa con un soft muy violento de Analog Devices



Hay que ver si en tu caso vale la pena. Para aplicar los mismos filtros (por ej, LR24) hasta te diría que me quedo con el analógico. Ahora si es por versatilidad de configurar diferentes transductores, ecualizar cuestiones de sala y demás, a estos bichos digitales no hay con que darles. 

No viste los miniDSP ?, similar al freedsp, algo más caro, pero con muchas más opciones de placas de i/o. Hay una muy interesante de 10 outs SPDIF/I2S a la que si bien esta el trabajo de hacerle las placas de conversión, al hacerlas propias se pueden usar ADC/DAC mejores que los incluidos en equipos comerciales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2015)

hiendaudio dijo:


> Hay que ver si en tu caso vale la pena. Para aplicar los mismos filtros (por ej, LR24) hasta te diría que me quedo con el analógico. *Ahora si es por versatilidad de configurar diferentes transductores, ecualizar cuestiones de sala y demás, a estos bichos digitales no hay con que darles*.


Ese es precisamente el punto. Para cada juego de baffles activos que armo hay que hacer un monton de laburo analógico, que si bien lo tengo 100% resuelto demanda tiempo y componentes, y queda prácticamente inmodificable salvo ciertas cuestiones "macro". En cambio con el digital solo guardo la configuración en disco, subo una nueva y allá vamos... 



hiendaudio dijo:


> No viste los miniDSP ?, similar al freedsp, algo más caro, pero con muchas más opciones de placas de i/o. Hay una muy interesante de 10 outs SPDIF/I2S a la que si bien esta el trabajo de hacerle las placas de conversión, al hacerlas propias se pueden usar ADC/DAC mejores que los incluidos en equipos comerciales.


Sip. Esos eran otros que estuve mirando, pero hay algunos comentarios no muy favorables respecto al software en diyaudio y quiero evaluar si son ciertos o nó. El freedsp tiene el mismo DSP que el minidsp, o al menos eso es lo que dicen, pero no terminé de analizarlo en detalle. Voy a ver si puedo seguir este finde.


----------



## hiendaudio (Sep 7, 2015)

> Sip. Esos eran otros que estuve mirando, pero hay algunos comentarios no muy favorables respecto al software en diyaudio y quiero evaluar si son ciertos o nó. El freedsp tiene el mismo DSP que el minidsp, o al menos eso es lo que dicen, pero no terminé de analizarlo en detalle. Voy a ver si puedo seguir este finde.



Que se anda diciendo? personalmente no los probé, aunque ganas no me faltan. 

El que me interesa a mi y que te comentaba es este:

http://www.minidsp.com/products/minidspkits/minisharc-kit

Este usa un DSP de analog devices 32bit coma flotante. Los otros me parece que son de punto fijo.

Personalmente no me gustan mucho ninguno de los que vienen con i/o analógicas ya que manejan niveles y SNR que no están tan buenas como deberían.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2015)

hiendaudio dijo:


> *Que se anda diciendo?* personalmente no los probé, aunque ganas no me faltan.


Naaada tan grave, pero te cobran el soft, te cobran los plugins, te cobran varias cosas extra que hacen que el precio suba innecesariamente sin una ganancia visible, ya que poco y nada podes hacer sin el soft.



hiendaudio dijo:


> El que me interesa a mi y que te comentaba es este:
> http://www.minidsp.com/products/minidspkits/minisharc-kit
> Este usa un DSP de analog devices 32bit coma flotante. Los otros me parece que son de punto fijo.


Lindo bicho, el drama es que necesitás, en mi caso, tres DACs stereo SPDIF para conversar con los amplificadores, lo que sigue sumando precio a un diseño que pretende mantenerlo acotado.



hiendaudio dijo:


> Personalmente no me gustan mucho ninguno de los que vienen con i/o analógicas ya que manejan niveles y SNR que no están tan buenas como deberían.


Si... en eso no son muy buenos, y las amplitudes de salida parece que se quedan medio cortas para algunas aplicaciones. Linkwitz tuvo que hacer no se que engendro para poder excitar al midwoofer sin que recortara la salida...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 12, 2015)

Que interesante se ve ese aparato,la verdad no lo conocia...vos decis que sera mejor que el Ultradrive Juan?


----------



## hiendaudio (Sep 13, 2015)

> Que interesante se ve ese aparato,la verdad no lo conocia...vos decis que sera mejor que el Ultradrive Juan?



Al Ultradrive no lo medí nunca, aunque si lo he usado en un par de instalaciones. Este, salvo porque no tiene entrada digital, y porque el fabricante miente un poco en algunas specs (en la SNR por ejemplo, que declara 110dB, sin especificar condiciones, mientras que en la realidad bajo ninguna condición alcanza ese valor) me parece un equipo mucho más robusto, mejor construido, y mucho más usable que el Behringer.


----------

